# Modern classic insurance



## Cabcore (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi,
after buying my 1991 R32 GTS-T i thought i could just phone an insurer and get myself some decent cover for about £400-500. After all this is what i was getting quoted online before i bought it with 8 years no claims. What i did not realise was you can only use your no claims on one car, so as i run another car i would not be able to use my no claims for the skyline. I asked about, and found this was the norm, but it never crossed my mind before, so i got some quotes for insurance again but now they were coming up with quotes of about £1200 fully comp which is a hell of a hike from £400.
I really started to panic as 1: i never had that amount to pay on insurance and 2: i'd already commited to the car. It got to the eleventh hour and just by chance i found this insurer online by the name of Heritage insurance who are insurers of classics and modern classics. I filled out the online form and waited for a phone call (holding not much hope), but within an hour the chap rang me back. He said yep he could do a deal on insuring my car, so i waited for a ridiculous quote and he said "thats going to be £423 for the year" I could not beleive it. I asked about the no claims thing and he said because it is classed as a modern classic they do not need any no claims. The car is also parked on a street, which was not a problem. The sum of £423 also includes legal cover and if you include 6 photos of the car (1 of each side, 1 of the interior and 1 of the engine) they will also guarantee you a market price for the vehicle as it stands now if it were ever to be stolen or damaged beyond repair. You cant ask any more than that. The only downside is that i am limited to 5000 miles per year but seeing as it will probably not cover 2000 its not much of a problem.
So if you have a skyline and you need it insuring......call the A team..i mean Heritage insurance and hopefully they will help you too!!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Sounds a good deal  Any contact details for them? 

It may help anyone interested.


----------



## Cabcore (Nov 15, 2005)

Of course yes indeed.
Phone number is 0121 246 6062 and the website is http://www.heritage-quote.co.uk/ .......knock yourselves out!!


----------

